# McAfee SiteAdvisor and chitika.net



## kyle7119 (Jan 31, 2009)

I will be surfing the web when McAfee SiteAdvisor will suddenly pop up and give me this message:



> *mm.chitika.net/minimall?=728 may cause a breach of browser security.*
> 
> *Why were you redirected to this page?* When we tested, this site attempted to make unauthorized changes to our test PC by exploiting a browser security vulnerability. This is a serious security threat which could lead to an infection of your PC.


I have even had this happen on Facebook. Is it possible that I have a trojan that is randomly redirecting me to chitika.net?


----------



## ChitikaJon (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Kyle,

I work at Chitika, and can shed light on at least some of the problem. McAfee's SiteAdvisor had flagged us as having a browser exploit because of a third party graphic ad. We removed this ad at the start of June, and have been working with them since to try to get our name cleared in their database.

However, that popping up on Facebook is a surprise to me -- I am not aware of any trojan's that would be directing you to our site, but if you do get that alert when looking at Facebook again, and if you could please forward on the full link to me, I assure you that I will take a look and try to get to the bottom of it!

Thank you,
Jon


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear Kyle,
That's the value you get for having site advisers like McAfee or WOT! Congrats! Now, you may run Malwarebytes Anti-malware and/or an A-V scan for any probs.:up:


----------



## kyle7119 (Jan 31, 2009)

On Facebook, I am not being redirected to chitika. Instead I am being redirected to this link

ad.hst.adecn.com/adecn?w=160

Any more ideas? Thanks.


----------



## kyle7119 (Jan 31, 2009)

bump


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear kyle7119,
Are you able to open the web address you provided? Using the "interclue" in FF, i may be able to get some info' about the site in question. What you gave in not a link. You just typed it in. Now, as a reply to my post, when you click on reply, a box like this will open. Just below the " white smiley" at the top center, you can see a "globe with a chain". Just copy the web address you want to send as a link and click on that globe.A http will appear. Right click there and "paste" the address you are being directed to. Then click "O.K". Thus the link is created. you may not see it highlighted in your reply, but once you post it, we can "hover" over the link and see it highlighted.
If you know all this and more, i am the buffoon(i don't mind it,because i have no mind) otherwise take it as a small tutorial!:up:

PS: now as an ex. see this http://forums.techguy.org/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=6808812


----------



## kyle7119 (Jan 31, 2009)

Um. . . you can always copy and paste the link into IE. However, HERE is the link.


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear kyle7119,
Now let's view what "interclue" came up with. The first thumbnail was the link i gave. The second one is the link you gave. Clicking on the link of your's re-directed me to TSG!http://forums.techguy.org/


----------



## kyle7119 (Jan 31, 2009)

Are you sure???? It didn't take me to techguy.org. Try this.


----------



## stormfish (Jun 8, 2009)

perfume all of his links worked it took me to http://ad.hst.adecn.com/adecn?w=160 like kyle said.


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear kyle7119,
The link you newly provided seems to be a problem site! See what came up after i clicked on your link :


----------



## kyle7119 (Jan 31, 2009)

I know that it is a problem site. What I want to know is why I am being redirected there randomly.


----------



## ChitikaJon (Jul 10, 2009)

It appears as though that site you are being sent to is an ad exchange network -- is that link popping up in a pop-up window, or are you being redirected there in the same browser page that you are using Facebook in?
If it is a popup, I might think it could have to do with a Facebook application.
If it is coming up randomly regardless of which site you might be on, it would seem much more likely a virus.
Have you tried running an online anti-virus scan of your system? I personally use Trend Micro, and they have an online scan at http://housecall.trendmicro.com/ -- I've also had good luck with Symantec's in the past -- http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/WelcomePage.asp (continue and there will be a start page for a virus scan)


----------



## kyle7119 (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes, I've run Malewarebytes Anti-Malware and it detected nothing. Just out of curiousity, can my Facebook profile "get a virus"? It seems as if I only have the problem on Facebook.


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear kyle7119,
I am providing a link as to how to prevent unwanted re-directing of a web page :http://forums.techguy.org/malware-removal-hijackthis-logs/107457-solved-unwanted-redirects.html

Your prob. should be solved once you follow the steps in the above link. How to prevent such future events is a different matter! *You've got to configure your browser of choice(mine's firefox3.5, holes and all )! I am providing a snap as to how i've configured my browser reg. redirect. :*


----------

